# A big thank you to all the veterans



## Joab (Nov 11, 2009)

Today is Veteran's Day, and I would like to thank all the veterans for their service to the country. This is a tough time to be a veteran, the recession makes finding a job difficult, and many veterans who served in our wars are suffering from PTSD, many find adjusting to civilian life difficult, many Vietnam veterans are homeless, many veterans of Afghanistan and Iraq are finding themselves homeless with inadequate medical care, both physical and psychological. We need to do more to help our veterans.

 I thank all the veterans for their service to the country, but especially thank the veterans who died for their country, giving the ultimate sacrifice to defend our freedom.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 11, 2009)

Amen to that! Thank you Veterans for your sacrifice & courage. 
This is an interesting tid-bit about today. 
http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/93165?fp=1


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2009)

Agreed!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote for the day:

"The noblest fate that a man can endure is to place his own mortal body between his loved home and war's desolation." 
---RH Heinlein

I'd like to thank all the vets who have shouldered the most onerous of societal duties so that I and others can enjoy the priveleges of freedom, safety and comfort.


----------

